# Homemade controllers



## storminyoung (Nov 1, 2006)

Has anybody tried making their own variable speed controller? I thought about trying to get a good rheostat that will handle 35-50 amps then run it inline from a fused/switched 12 volt source. If it works it would be a ton cheaper than the $150-$175 or more for a replacement controller. If anybody has any ideas or pics of their set-up please post them so we can toss some ideas around.


----------



## rednekk frank (Jan 12, 2009)

I would be very interested in this as well, as it seems my Buyers controller is not going to be fixable.


----------



## rednekk frank (Jan 12, 2009)

Just thinking - the fan speed switch of a vehicle's heater controls - would that work to control the speed of a spreader motor? 

These can be had for next to nothing at any junk yard.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

For the amount of crap you're going to go through (time+parts) and possibly harming your vehicle or spreader with improper components IMO you'd be far better off to replace the controller.

From what I hear Karrier Company makes a good product.

Not trying to discourage anyone from (possibly) saving money or trying something new, just trying to point out the downsides to trying to reengineer parts.

Also Frank I believe most vehicle fan controls use a resistor block mounted elsewhere to control the speed, it is not in the switch itself and a spreader motor will for sure draw more amps than those are capable of handling.


----------



## rednekk frank (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the input, Fester. 

I know a new controller is the way to go, but I'm way over budget on this project as it is. I paid more for the spreader than I wanted to, because it is like new. Unfortunately, the previous owner screwed up, and now the controller is shot and he is avoiding me like the plague.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

look , a reostat , that can handle that kinda of amperage, is hard to find, and they get warm and burn out. western use to use them 

a fan switch will not work, it doesnt carry the amperage


heres 2 things you can do.... 

1. just use a switch ... forget about the var. speed.... 99% of the time, im cranked up all the way any way.... fo small drive thru types... just toggle the switch on/off.... and call it a day. Consider installing a push/reset fuse type , so if the motor jams, it will blow, and u just reset it.

2. I have done this before as well... If you are REALLY good with electronics, and you have time on your hands. i have taken large ceramic reisitors, calculated the amps/watts so as to not over load them, and basicly mess around with them. I generally find a low, a mid , speed i like, plus high (max) put them on a 3 way switch , there you go. But u need to test it with salt in the hopper, and its alot of try/error


----------



## rednekk frank (Jan 12, 2009)

Right now I am using a simple switch, but it seems like I'm putting down a whole lot more salt than I need to be. I wanted a variable speed to control my usage. 

Honestly, I'd be happy if I could just set it to run on half speed or so, even if it's not adjustable.


----------



## storminyoung (Nov 1, 2006)

The 3-way switch with different resistors would be a good idea too. I was just gonna hook up a on/off switch and put a shroud around the spinner to limit the overthrow on the sides since I'll be using it on driveways too, may have to get a few resistors and try that idea out.


----------

